# Anesthesia code help



## jessica33 (Jun 3, 2012)

I was told to use cpt 43499 for a procedure called Transesphogeal Incisionless Fundoplication(TIF) can someone tell me what the anesthesia code is for this procedure and the base units.  Thanks


----------



## lavanyamohan (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello,
TIF is an upper GI endoscopic procedure.
Can code 00740 for anesthesia coding.
Rgds,
LMohan


----------



## norzie713 (Jun 4, 2012)

*rvu*

Anesthesia Base Units = 05


----------

